# Civil war



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you guys think another civil war is possible? You hear all the time how peoples rights are taken or violated, heck you guys post about it. People have said here and there how they want things to change but wont do anything about it. Now I'm not saying people should take up arms over not getting their way, but I do think they should when an unconstitutional law is passed, or their rights/liberties are violated. It seems to me that this is happening more and more all over the place. Do you guys think another civil war is even possible? I mean it is why we have the right to bear arms to protect or rights is it not?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Of course it's possible. I think we came pretty close during the last government shutdown. 

I also think they were intentionally pushing to see how far we would bend. When someone made a phone call and, 2 days later, a million bikers descended on DC and started ripping down barricades, they paused to rethink their strategy. The gov couldn't get 100,000 soldiers in DC on 2 days notice, let alone a million... not even close.

Maybe "civil war" isn't the right term here. "Second American Revolution" might be a better choice.

If there is another civil war, it might be along race lines.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

History has taught us that every population has their breaking point...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I am as frustrated as anyone here with the way the government and the president are running things, I think most people will be happy to wait to see how the new congress will play out. Personally I hope things change peacefully, but I did take an oath back when I was 19, and I don't remember anything about a cancellation date. So I assume the only date would be the date that will show on my tombstone. I have high hopes but dang, I really really wonder if these people in DC will wake up and smell the smoke from the slow burn.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe a Revolution will occur one day and should. I also believe that Socialists have taken over our government, schools, some churches and other areas of the USA. When they run out of other people's money, there will be some pissed off people...on both sides.

If you are talking about a civil war due to Racial Divides, that will be a short ''war''.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Want to see a Civil War? Wait until the leeches stop getting their guvmint checks.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh I think it will be red dawn style invasion before anything else. It may start with bye bye to some no go neighborhoods, but the Gov is waiting to turn loose every mercenary they could get on us so that's most likely the scenario.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When they run out of other people's money they will switch to communism. Thats the road its all heading down. Oh, the economy tanked and everyone is having a hard time.

As for civil war. Hmmm. I think i would rather see a bloodless coup. They are supposed to answer to the voters, but that never works out well. Campaign trail promises for one.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think revolution before Civil war. All races will eventually come to the same conclusion....... That each race other then thier own is not the cause of thier misfortune. That in fact the one common denominator in all thier misory is the government. For now the government prefers and relies on the racial tension and political divisiveness to prevent us from seeing the real problem. I don't beleive revelotion is near but not far either. I think it only requires a bit more time and the right catalyst.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not like the first one. But a class war with a government stuck in the middle. Bet on it we have a president that will not be done once he is out of office fuel one.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I've done a lot of study of the previous Civil War (former US History teacher) and I have visited and toured a number of battle fields. Let's avoid, if possible, another such bloody event. However, the government just feels the need to poke the hornet's nest. All that being said, I think we are headed for some sort of problem: financial collapse, government over stepping, etc.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What it will be is the question. I think that it is coming is without question.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

We will see by summer if the rest of dc isn't just the samw. They sure seem to be off to a slow start...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I think revolution before Civil war. All races will eventually come to the same conclusion....... That each race other then thier own is not the cause of thier misfortune. That in fact the one common denominator in all thier misory is the government. For now the government prefers and relies on the racial tension and political divisiveness to prevent us from seeing the real problem. I don't beleive revelotion is near but not far either. I think it only requires a bit more time and the right catalyst.


 In The Kings state of the union speech he threw the gauntlet down. some liberals I know are already spending the others people money they think is coming.
I kid you not, I heard a few talking about it on the job this week. They cash will run out.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it's possible, I hope it doesn't come to that. A few things that might push it over the top: President Obama and his minions find a way to allow him to remain in office. Finding a back door way to abolish the 2nd amendment and seriously diminish the first. Declaring state government has no power, and everything will be run from the federal government.... perhaps Homeland security coming into total power. As someone else has wrote, people will only be pushed so far.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> History has taught us that every population has their breaking point...


As neutered as todays sheople are I am not sure they have a breaking point and if they do...its going to be way too little way to late for them to do much about it other than walk around with a ball chained to their leg.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe a revolution. Eventually people will get fed up with their rights being chipped away. And remember: The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. - Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> ...Eventually people will get fed up with their rights being chipped away...


Trouble is that's how it's happening, one chip at a time, it's the old "how to boil a frog" trick.

I think they are smart enough not to do too much in one go so people don't care or even notice. If they are stupid enough to invoke one or two really large things it might be different.

Maybe I'm wrong, maybe things like the NDAA do qualify as "realy large" and people still don't care. If so there is little hope.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

graynomad said:


> Trouble is that's how it's happening, one chip at a time, it's the old "how to boil a frog" trick.
> 
> I think they are smart enough not to do too much in one go so people don't care or even notice. If they are stupid enough to invoke one or two really large things it might be different.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, maybe things like the NDAA do qualify as "realy large" and people still don't care. If so there is little hope.


But my question is why hasn't someone done something about it. There are people out there that know whats going on, so why can't they get enough people to start fighting back?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Because im just one person. What can i do to change anything. Or the ever popular you can't fight city hall. Or should we sing kumbaya?

We need more political rallies to bring people together. Taking up arms against the government is usually a bad idea. Politics is better.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im pretty sure that the Obummer administration and the liberals want to start a civil war, What better way to declare martial law, suspend the Constitution and elections and call in the UN troops to confiscate guns from the American public. He signed the UN arms treaty, he has done nothing but blame conservatives and white people from the first day he started campaigning.

It may or may not come in his term but it will come... Liberals just wont let anything go, They have to get their way or they will throw a hissy fit until people get sick and tired of hearing them and then they will cave into their demands just to shut them up.

The difference I see between a liberal and a conservative is: a Liberal thinks this country is a democracy and if they can get 50% of the vote they can make any law they want and do away with the constitution... A conservative knows that we are a constitutional republic and the Constitution is the Law of the land


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

James m said:


> Because im just one person. What can i do to change anything. Or the ever popular you can't fight city hall. Or should we sing kumbaya?
> 
> We need more political rallies to bring people together. Taking up arms against the government is usually a bad idea. Politics is better.


George Washington, JFK, Chesty Puller, Cesar, and countless others were only one person who did something.
Hitler, Stalin, Genghis Khan, Osma, Saddam, and many others were only one person.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

It's true that on person can make a difference, has to be a very strong and unique person though. 

It's also true that when conditions call for it a leader always appears.

Anyone here up for it?


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Maybe a revolution. Eventually people will get fed up with their rights being chipped away. And remember: The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. - Thomas Jefferson.


I'm not sure the words "patriots and" are included in that quote. I have a sticker on my clipboard box that has that slogan and a picture of a tree with blood running to the roots. Patriots and is not included. You may just force me to do some research.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> Im pretty sure that the Obummer administration and the liberals want to start a civil war, What better way to declare martial law, suspend the Constitution and elections and call in the UN troops to confiscate guns from the American public. He signed the UN arms treaty, he has done nothing but blame conservatives and white people from the first day he started campaigning.
> 
> It may or may not come in his term but it will come... Liberals just wont let anything go, They have to get their way or they will throw a hissy fit until people get sick and tired of hearing them and then they will cave into their demands just to shut them up.
> 
> The difference I see between a liberal and a conservative is: a Liberal thinks this country is a democracy and if they can get 50% of the vote they can make any law they want and do away with the constitution... A conservative knows that we are a constitutional republic and the Constitution is the Law of the land


I take exception to this notion that the UN is some sort of power greater than the US and can call in troops to relieve the US of it's individually owned weapons. Hell they can't agree upon what to have for lunch. When was the last time the UN did anything meaningful but bitch and whine and complain? Do not confuse UN and NATO, big difference.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The UN is a complete waste of our time and money. But many countries look to the socialists in the UN as the ultimate say. I believe they are the ones who want a One World Government and the UN is the first step. Since we (the United States) practically funds the majority of the UN if we pull out and kick their sorry asses out of our country, I believe we would be better off. We spend billions per year for those sorry sacks of shit at the UN to exist.

How Much Does the U.N. Cost Us? | National Review Online

Get the US out of the UN and the UN out of the US!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I'm not sure the words "patriots and" are included in that quote. I have a sticker on my clipboard box that has that slogan and a picture of a tree with blood running to the roots. Patriots and is not included. You may just force me to do some research.


Here is a larger chunk of the quote:

And what country can preserve it's liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? ***The*tree of liberty*must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. ***It is it's natural manure. Our Convention has been too much impressed by the insurrection of Massachusets: and in the spur of the moment they are setting up a kite to keep the hen yard in order. I hope in god this article will be rectified before the new constitution is accepted." -*Thomas Jefferson*to William Stephens Smith,*Paris, 13 Nov. 1787

Source: http://www.monticello.org/site/jefferson/tree-liberty-quotation


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The un has become a world cancer that is odious and unwanted. "Give monkeys malt-o-meal" was one thing, muslims ruling anything but their own zoos is insane and against what value humans do have.
"In time, all foul things come forth"....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I seriously doubt a civil war, civil unrest yes, that's a possibility, war no. I see an invasion or war on US soil as being more likely. And that ever happening is a long shot.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> As neutered as todays sheople are I am not sure they have a breaking point and if they do...its going to be way too little way to late for them to do much about it other than walk around with a ball chained to their leg.


Yes, technically the population is too dumbed down to respond, or even know how to respond. There will be no revolution or Civil War. What we will see is a total breakdown of society, and everyone(including the soft and gooey liberals) will be reduced to basic animalistic behavior of _'hand-to-mouth' _survival.
Those who are prepared will emerge. The rest....not so good.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't see "one great black desolation" I see secession and the return of "better be out by dark" zones that will struggle on while they take the cruddy areas and continue to go down hill until they are living off un rations working in commie shoe factories. Appropo.
Meanwhile, the owl or the nazis have the only livable zones and remaining poor whites will live there.
Not a melting pot, but a patchwork quilt, where now and then one square jumps up and goes and kills the #!%* out of another one.
If it does get "bible" people will naturally return to the practice of frequently knocking their neighbors numbers back. It will be normal and precisely for that purpose.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

To get any faction strong enough to take on the u.s. govt would be almost impossible. The febee's would round up mr. davis and send him to gitmo, overnight express. about all that could happen, at least now, would be local riots, easy to put down if our uncle isnt worried about bad press. But, I could be wrong!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It has always been said that America could not be taken from the outside - that is not what people are concerned about...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

GasholeWillie said:


> I take exception to this notion that the UN is some sort of power greater than the US and can call in troops to relieve the US of it's individually owned weapons. Hell they can't agree upon what to have for lunch. When was the last time the UN did anything meaningful but bitch and whine and complain? Do not confuse UN and NATO, big difference.


I nev er said that they were a greater force then the US.. Do you think that the liberals will try to use US troops if they want to confiscate guns from Americans? No, they will use UN forces (troops from liberal countries) to come in and try to take our firearms...

Another scenario could be that we force a war with Russia and China and the liberals declare defeat and call in the UN "peace keepers" so that we are not invaded but they want us disarmed so we wont cause any problems with foreign troops on our soil.

Just 2 scenarios that could play out if Liberal nutbags have their way.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Don't use guns on them and consternate oby to a stroke.
Make up some stupid slogan like "not by a bullet!" and have them walking around chanting it too? Ahahaha!

What if it's not like we think, the nazis get sick of hearing it, refuse to let this country go to them and show up to help make sure? If this country is not considered a dead garbage dump, no one will let them have it. If it is, then we will have years of joy watching idiocracy flop all over, do as we want and no one comes to help the monkey kingdom.
I can't believe anyone is seriously thinking about allowing them the reigns here. Who would?


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

oddapple said:


> View attachment 9528
> 
> 
> View attachment 9529
> ...


The arrogance of Herr Obama is only a result of dumbed down brainwashed whites. They put him in power.
And they will reap the whirlwind.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

i might have a problem goin up against u.s troops, but u.n. troops i could shoot without compunction, they dont live here we do.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> i might have a problem goin up against u.s troops, but u.n. troops i could shoot without compunction, they dont live here we do.


I would be interested to know the nationality break down of the soliders in the UN and where they get their weapons to make war from? Who funds them?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> i might have a problem goin up against u.s troops, but u.n. troops i could shoot without compunction, they dont live here we do.


THIS ^^^ will be the worst part of correcting our unconstitutional government.
Our brother/sister, sons/daughters will be in the cross fire.

Each person in uniform will have to decide for themselves what *"... against all enemies foreign and domestic..."* means.
It is hard for us today to come to grips with a battle within our borders and against our own people.

That sounds third-worldish... but it was the Civil War's reality... I had relatives on opposing sides in the same battle.

And.

I think the day is coming. Sadly and woefully.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You should read the history of the revolutionary war. Start about 5 years before it started to find out how it progressed and what mistakes were made - by both sides.
People are different than they were back then but we are still people and when our rights and freedoms are gone and we get hungry because the government is taxing the food we grow to feed ourselves there will be a steady movement back to a free society. Only 3% of the population fought the war with England and it was over the loss of basic rights and a 3% tax. When cops can bust into your home without due cause and take the food out of the mouths of your family members will you fight back? Will you find a way feed your family? Only the very rich can sit idly by and wait it out. It will be up to those of us with nothing to lose to win the battle and set the rules of engagement. It will be up to us to write a new constitution that will avoid the practices of the past. Perhaps defining the governments powers to be within the statement of the past: to safe guard the liberty and rights of the individuals that make up the PEOPLE of the country. That way if a law does not protect rights, freedoms and the individual liberty of all the people it it is an unlawful act and should be dismissed.

It has been said that taxation is a means to confiscation - that is why states are not allowed to tax federal property. Why then can they tax the individuals property? (because it is OK to confiscate personal and real property from individuals)


----------

